# New England Haunter's Gathering, pt. 5



## Pam (Jul 22, 2005)

Wanted to let everyone know that the New England Haunter's Gathering, pt. 5 will be taking place on Saturday, July 30th, from 10-4, in Salem, MASS. Leonard Pickel, John Burton and Ed Gannon will be presenting along with some home haunters. 

Please visit http://www.hauntclub.net for details, directions, etc.


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

www.NewEnglandHorror.com


----------

